
Don't Use Terminal Emacs - allenleein
https://blog.aaronbieber.com/2016/12/29/don-t-use-terminal-emacs.html
======
daly
Nope. GUI emacs is sensitive to the mouse/trackpad, for example. I often
switch windows and most of those windows are running emacs on remote machines.
Using the mouse to select a GUI emacs moves the point. Doing the same in a
terminal window does not. That's only one of many things that keep me on a
terminal emacs.

The only time I favored a GUI emacs-like interface was on my Symbolics machine
where all the text was live.

\-- An Emacs Curmudgeon

